# No display during initial installation



## jungju sir (Jan 14, 2018)

Hello
Recently, I bought computer components (MB: Supermicro Dx10sdv-4c-tln2f/graphic onboard) to set up my home web server. As I had no PC monitor, I bought VGA to DVMI converter to use my home TV monitor (Samsung smartTV). After successful installation of FreeBSD (also Xorg and gnome3 via pkg and wrote required variables in /etc/rc.conf), I found no display error message and `startx` couldn`t start GUI mode. I think that it needs to set up the xorg.conf to use my TV monitor. Please help me to to set up FreeBSD-based web server. Thank you.


----------



## sidetone (Jan 14, 2018)

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x11.html has some parts that are outdated.
http://www.freebsdwiki.net/index.php/Desktop,_light_setup and http://www.freebsdwiki.net/index.php/Desktop,_troubleshooting should help. The part of these that are out of date are that the configuration files are under /usr/local/etc/X11/, not /usr/local/lib/X11/ anymore.

They will tell you, you don't need a full xorg.conf file, and to use only sections of that file, which is under that directory. I don't use a file under /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ at all, because any time I use it, it doesn't work.

See if FreeNAS will work for what you're looking for in a web server.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 15, 2018)

You probably need to install x11-drivers/xf86-video-ast, it's not installed by default.

But why are you installing Xorg on a web-server anyway? Learn to manage it through ssh(1).


----------



## jungju sir (Jan 22, 2018)

Thank you. I got to know ssh shell and can use my another pc (laptop). Thank you all.


----------



## PacketMan (Jan 26, 2018)

SirDice said:


> Learn to manage it through ssh(1).



Exactly.  So jungju sir these commands and their variations will become common enough to you;
`service  somethingd stop
service somethingd start
service somethingd restart
shutdown -r now
shutdown -r +5
shutdown -p now
less /etc/rc.conf
vi /etc/rc.conf
top -C -s 5
vmstat -w 5
tail -30 /var/log/message
tail -f /var/log/messages`

There are lots more. 

You can remove Gnome and Xorg too if you indeed are going to manage it through ssh.


----------

